# Flourinert/Flutec



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Im thinking big.
I always do.
Its probably my downfall. 
But I dont care.:grin::laugh::laugh:

With that out the way... Has anyone any exp working with Flutec PP6, or even better, is there anyone who knows where I can buy some? Its looking likely I'll need about 5-7 litres. Prices and sources are a must.

Its for my next project.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

No-one?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry Stressfreesoul, I'd never heard of the stuff until your post and Google only had 159 entries about it.

You're needing 5-7 litres? Are you thinking of trying what I think you're thinking of trying??? i.e. a 'total immersion' case? :laugh:


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

I think Doc Brown got it from the Libyans


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, but inside a case. So, to build a normal ATX case from perspex (or a solid equivalent) with drives sealed in a way that wont let the liquid in, but still allow it to draw heat away. I have read many hundreds of pages on how effective Flutec and Flourinert are. Problem is, there arent many sources for it as its mainly still in industrial use. As it is so good under these uses, I'd prefer to use either of these two (as opposed to mineral oil, or whatever it is people have tried) as it can be classed as a permanent solution to cooling your PC (When combined with a minature refridgeration unit and small pump for circulation) whilst being out of this world in looks and techmod prowess.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

and that was Plutonium MyKobalt :wink:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It seems a brilliant idea and could create some phenomenal effects with strategically placed CCFL and/or LED lights, depending on the liquid's colour. The drive(s) shouldn't really present much of a problem, mount them above the 'liquid box' and just have a slot in the top of the box for the ribbon(s) to pass through - seal with silicone or equivalent sealer for safety.

The only main problem that leaps to mind, is sealing all the sockets to the outside world on the various boards - that could be a bit tricky


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

thats what i was thinking. In theory, having a computer based inside an aquarium (basically your complete idea?) would be good on cooling...but most liquids are conductors.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Not Flourinert. It has been endlessly developed to be non conductive, whilst still useful. Its clear like water, but water floats on top if poured over (higher density).
For the HDDs, I was thinking of a sealed clamshell, possibly like this one (obviously would have to be made completely watertight).
As for the connectors, It wouldn't be difficult to extend the reach of the external connectors by re-soldering them on the end of suitable extender cables, which would be mounted on the back of the 'tank'. I have the logistics sorted, even down to drawings and schematics, its just getting hold of the flourinert/flutec. As far as I have learned, its quite widely utilised in certain scientific fields and industrial environments (one use is for cleaning oils with an added detergent, as it doesnt leave any remnants when it evaporates{leaving components as they were from new}).
Anyone know where I can buy some?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Apparently, it's only commercially available in quantities of 1Kg and above from *here*.

I dread to think what the cost would be though


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

well, you could situate the mobo flat in a 6" pan of water so theres 2" of water below and 4" above, and have the HDD and CD drive above the fluid line....then the cables would reach.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats the site I was looking at. Guess I'll have to Call them. Was hoping for an e-mail ordering system. Ive been wanting to build a submersed system since I saw an oil bath one on Youtube a while back. I just didnt want my components to eventually corrode and fry after a year. At least with this stuff there's no chance of that, as long as it is stored and utilised correctly.
IMHO I think this stuff is the way forward. It may make items heavier to start with, but as technology progresses, we always tend to need less and less of stuff. Saying that, components are becoming less and less power hungry, a day may come when we could run a laptop or PC from our excess body heat or an AAA battery...


----------

